
Critical Vulnerability Found in Microsoft Malware Protection Engine - BravoCo
https://www.cyberscoop.com/critical-vulnerability-hits-microsoft-malware-protection-engine/
======
megamindbrian2
It doesn't remove mimikatz before allowing me to run it. Nice try.

------
BravoCo
The short-term fix is to add an exclusion to encompass all of C: drive. That
way even if a website drops an infected temp file it will not get scanned.

